# B&B Grilling Wood



## geoc3 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey guys new to the forums here! I can't get enough of this place! So I recently got an offset smoker and will be doing my first cook this weekend. Having trouble running down some wood locally but ran across this at the store and wondered if anyone had used it before and what their thoughts were thanks!

http://bbcharcoal.com/products/grill-wood/


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2016)

I never used any of that, but when I was using wood I found the best place to get it was at local Orchards.

They generally trim their Trees in the Fall, and will often part with it quite cheap.

BTW: I notice this was your first post. Please go to "Roll Call", and introduce yourself, so you can be Properly Welcomed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## geoc3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion I will have to see if I can find a local orchard. I ended up using a bag of wood chunks from walmart seemed to get the job done probably not ideal but it worked. I will def stop by the roll call section. Thanks!


----------

